# Prepaid/no contract wireless provider that you can pay your bill "online" each month??



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2016)

I am frustrated because I have had Total Wireless for some time now.  Have auto-refill, but messed up and didn't have enough in the bank by the right date.  On my statement it says they took out the money last month on the 28th.  I got payed today, auto-deposit, but Total Wireless de-activated me a couple days ago, the 24th.  So my confusion, my fault.  The bill is due every, 30 days. I wasn't paying attention.

Anyway, now that the money is available, the ONLY way they will allow me to re-activate is to call them but I have no phone (good reason to keep the ole landline??).  So I have to wait until after 8a.m. and see if I can use the phone down in the office.

I would like to find a prepaid/no contract service that allows you to pay your bill "online".  Does anyone here know of one?  Thanks, Denise


----------



## Don M. (Jan 27, 2016)

We've had a TracFone for several years....just use it for when we are away from the house.  We pay $7 a month, and probably have nearly a thousand minutes built up on their service.  Check out their web-site, and I'm sure they have provisions for paying online, etc.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2016)

I haven't checked "Tracfone" but I will, thank you Don  I have a smart-phone now, had flips for years, but mine is actually from Tracphone, and the brand is Moto E.  Very nice for 79 bucks.  Then I ordered Total Wireless through Walmart.

PS I meant tracfone, not tracphone


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2016)

We switched from Virgin Mobile to T-Mobile for our no-contract service.  So far, so good. (Well, except for them giving us a huge credit I can't figure how we're eligible for.....but as long as they don't take it back, I'm fine with that!)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi Jujube, can you purchase your service online, and pay for it each month online?  In other words, do you have to use a phone to connect your cell? Thanks, denise


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 27, 2016)

Ours: Consumer Cellular, need a debit card & if you have AARP you get 5% off monthly.  One phone with limited text/data, talk/1500 min approx $37.50 total taxes & fees.  Either buy your new phones at Sears,  or as we did purchased an unlocked phone online, registered it, they send us a sim card.  

https://my.consumercellular.com/Login

Piggy backs on the AT&T network.

SORRY MISSED THE WHOLE '*PREPAID*' THING, IT'S NOT REALLY PREPAID BUT HAS NO CONTRACT.  Your minutes don't carry over,  refreshes every month.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2016)

That's ok Son, I will look into others, although, to save me some hassle, I'm going to just call on another phone to renew my Total for this month.  I don't like the auto-withdrawal because like this month, I got my wires crossed.  I would like to be able to get a "bill" and then just pay it by a "certain" date denise


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> hi Jujube, can you purchase your service online, and pay for it each month online?  In other words, do you have to use a phone to connect your cell? Thanks, denise



We purchased the service at a store in the mall, but I pay for it online.  I _assume_ you can purchase the service on-line.  One of the things you have to look for in a phone service is their service area.  Most companies have a "service map" on line that you can put your address into and it will show how strong the service is in your area....i.e. an area might be fine for ordinary use, has OK 3G service, but doesn't have strong 4G coverage.  It just depends on what you want to use it for - just making calls or surfing the internet.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 28, 2016)

I have used T-mobile prepaid for several years.  You buy the phone, and then buy minutes as you need them.  There's no monthly charge, no "bill."  I love it -- I pay only a tiny fraction of what most people I know pay for service.  I can buy minutes online or over my phone.  

I'm not one to gab on the phone forever, so I don't use it as much as many people do, but even if I did I'd use the T-mobile prepaid.  

Go into one of their stores and see what phones they have -- I have a super fancy Android -- or you can check them out online.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info Butterfly.  I will take a look at how T Mobile might suit me better than the Total Wireless denise


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 30, 2016)

Your cell phone has network hardware for either CDMA or GSM networks.  If your phone is compatible with Verizon, then it has CDMA network capability; if a phone works with AT&T or T-Mobile then it is has a GSM network interface.    

I use PagePlus Cellular for my 'backup' phone- my old Verizon phone- prepaid, I drop like $10 on my account online, it lasts me 3 or 4 months.  My main phone is an Android(Moto G) and is a GSM phone that is compatible with AT&T networks; I use Consumer Cellular which an MVNO* for  AT&T networks.  CC has great plans, very customizable, and superb customer service.




*





> A mobile virtual network operator (MVNO), or mobile other licensed operator (MOLO) is a wireless communications services provider that does not own the wireless network infrastructure over which the MVNO provides services to its customers.


----------

